# Ear Cropping



## armeniang661 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 4 month year old red nose and live in Los Angeles and wanted to get his ears cropped. i called La Bounty and they said there starting price is 275 and was wondering if anyone had any vet in mind that was cheaper in L.A. area or in the valley thanks.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

$275 is a good price , I paid nearly $500 for luna then paid $280 for cali.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Is 4 months to old to have it done? I think $275 is very cheap most vets around here is double that price.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

they can be done up to 6 months.. just takes longer to heal.. i was going to clip Diesels ears but changed my mind because he started to get too old.. i'd rather do it while he was a pup


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

275 is a good price. look at the vets works and see if it is what you like.


----------



## honey2010 (Feb 5, 2011)

*$275 is a great price*

were is La Bounty located?
and what is there phone#

thankz


----------



## armeniang661 (Feb 4, 2011)

studio city , hollywood . 8187621491


----------

